
Wait, So How Much of the Ocean Is Actually Fished? - samcampbell
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/09/wait-so-how-much-of-the-ocean-is-fished-again/569782/?single_page=true
======
wahern

      Indeed, in just the past few months, researchers have used
      that data to [...] identify supply chains where vessels
      offload catches to each other at sea, and to show that the
      creation of marine protected areas can lead to a wave of
      pre-emptive overfishing.
    

How long until some fishermen begin to claim a right to privacy? I don't mean
that flippantly. Logically speaking, it's a stretch to go from a personal
right of privacy as the EU is slowly enshrining to one that protects the
economic activity of commercial actors. But as a practical and political
matter I don't think it's insurmountable. In America we're experts at
reframing these rights issues in a way that benefits corporations. Europe
might not be immune to these pressures, simply behind the curve.

------
samcampbell
>One prominent study said 55 percent, its critics say 4 percent, and they both
used the same data.

TL;DR - The first study (55% fished) divided the ocean in 160,000 squares
(each 3,100 square kilometers) with 55% containing fishing activity in 2016.

The second study divided the ocean into much smaller squares (123 square
kilometers)and found only 4% had fishing activity in 2016.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Oh, well, if we're dividing the ocean, then I divide the ocean into 1 square
(each one ocean) with 100% fishing activity in 2018.

